# Hello from the wild westcountry



## Silas (Aug 8, 2017)

Hello there,

Been lurking a while and thought it was about time to join in.I've recently come to realise that deaperately need to get a good quality espresso machine and grinder.I'm sure plenty of you know the feeling.

So after a lot of reading I have decided to hunt down a used La Pavoni lever machine to restore and hopefully master.Still undecided on a grinder.

Currently I'm using a Krups machine none of you could bear to see in your signatures.It has however proved to be of a high enough quality to awaken an interest in me and ultimately led me here.With a Skerton which has got me off of pre ground at least.

Glad to be here.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Yay! another member from the end of the world. There are now a few of us down here.

Enjoy your stay. You are now on the slippery slope and coffee upgradeitis is about to bite. Ask your questions..... We love to help people spend their money


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Welcome from me too







sorry my welcome isn't as flashy as grumpydaddy's


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

Hey there, enjoy your stay and of course your coffee


----------



## Silas (Aug 8, 2017)

Progress is slow sourcing tha La Pav.

I was watching a lovely looking pro on ebay over the weekend but it ended up going for £400 all in.Same price as a brand new euro one with naked portafilter etc from Cafe Italia.

The search continues....


----------



## Silas (Aug 8, 2017)

Any advice on a manual grinder to match with a La Pavoni?


----------



## Silas (Aug 8, 2017)

Also...

To cut a long one short about a year ago my buisness partner and I accepted two coffee machines as part payment for work carried out for a customer who couldn't pay his bill.

They were both stored away and practically forgotten until my newly awakened interest in espriesso took me out to the back shed for a closer look.

One is a Franke Flair bean to cup and the other is a Faema e61 Jubile 2 group and looks immaculate.

Struggling to post pics on my phone but I have put one in my gallery.

The Franke seems to work fine but it's the Faema I'm interested in.Later in the week I plan to plumb it in,wire it up and see what happens.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Is it 3-phase? With a 2-group it might be worth checking first. Some bigger commercial machines have large boilers with big heaters in that -may- be wired for 3 phase if they're more than 13A (3kW). I have a sneaky suspicion the 2G Jubilé is 4 or 5 kW and needs 415V.


----------



## Silas (Aug 8, 2017)

I think it's about 4.5 kw. Single phase.


----------



## Silas (Aug 8, 2017)

Going to check in the morning,not sure now I'm thinking about it.


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

Hi mate welcome to the forum


----------



## Silas (Aug 8, 2017)

@hotmetal I think you are right.Sticker inside says 3pne.

This means I will have to move it to fire it up which is a shame.I know it's utterly impractical but I did like the idea of having it in the kitchen if only for a while.

Anyway,back to my hunt for a La Pavoni.Any reason why a Zacconi baby would not be a reasonable alternative?


----------



## Silas (Aug 8, 2017)

The Faema also has a hefty 5 core cable.This should have made it obvious from the start I suppose.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Might be able to convert it but if it were possible you would either have to put up with sloooow heat up or possibly need a new socket circuit for it


----------



## Silas (Aug 8, 2017)

Much as I would love to keep it I know it's overkill for my situation.

Wheels are now in motion to get it sold.


----------



## nomilknosugar (May 9, 2017)

Belated welcome to the Southwe't contingency from "sunny" Dartmoor!


----------

